# Col. Mustard and Pete say hi! :)



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's been such a long time since I've posted on the forum, I felt like I owned you guys a post. I always wonder how things are going with your hedgies so I thought I would update whoever might be interested on my girls (I'm hoping someone will be! :lol: )

I've been very busy with work and my vegetable and flowers gardens. We also adopted a puppy a month ago, Marvin. Things are going well with him. On top of this, we have my boyfriend's sister living with us for undetermined time :roll: and my mom being sick all the way down in Brazil... So that explains why I haven't had much time to be here although I do check the new posts daily. Now let's go to what's important!  

Col. Mustard is doing great. Wheeling between 4-6 miles a night, eating like a champ, she just seems very very healthy. And she continues to be the sweetest little pig ever.  

Pete is doing great too. After months of trying to get her to lose weight I finally gave up three weeks ago and she seems to be doing better. The only way I could get her to drop a few grams was by reducing her kibble amount to a point I thought it was being cruel, So I started free feeding her again and she is a much friendlier hedgie than she used to be (still huffy, but much better than before.)

I also gave up using fleece liners as liners in her cage. Everyday she would dig So much on the liner until she had made a big pile of fleece at one corner, and then would burrow there. The problem was that she would also tip her water and food bowl while doing this, and spill the litter everywhere. So now I don't line her cage anymore, I just make a huge pile of blankets on one side and she is perfectly fine and happy with that (she is litter trained and only poops and pees on the wheel or litter box.) 

So this is it. I just wanted to let everybody know that the girls are doing great around here. Hopefully I'll start to have more free time again and will be around more often.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I was very excited when I saw your thread! Albeit, I was hoping there would be pictures involved.  
It's wonderful to hear that they are both doing well! I'm glad little piggy Pete got her way. :lol: Sometimes the diets just aren't worth it.  
Congrats on the puppy!! And I hope your Mom is doing better.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I was wondering where you'd been lately. Glad to hear you and the girls are doing well, and hopefully your mom feels better soon. Would love to see some updated pics of the girls if you get a chance!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy to hear from you and glad the gang is doing great  Congrats on your new puppy, that is always a happy time.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY! have missed hearing from you! thanks for the update...though, i, like PJ, was hoping for pics!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear they're both doing great and that Pete's happier off her diet! I'm sorry to hear your mom is sick though, I hope she starts feeling better soon!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hope your mom gets well soon and arrives home safley. My diets have never worked either so I just eat whatever I want. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

great to hear from you and i'm happy the girls are doing so well!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay you're back, and it's awesome that Pete lost weight


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OK...I was so excited. It's great everyone is doing well and everything but where. are. the. pictures??? You KNOW how I feel about Piggy Pete's nose.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I fourth on the pictures. and Larry, you're so funny  I love reading your comments. I was ALSO hoping for pictures. I love reading about mustard and I LOVE LOVE LOVE PETES NOSE. 

...
..
... LOVE THE NOSE


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 

Yeah I know I own you guys pictures now.  If it gets warm enough today I'll take them outside and take pictures near the flowers (not cheesy at all! :lol: )


----------

